# Alternative for tamiya primer



## Elyashiv (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey
I looking for good primer instead of the tamiya one... 
I need primer that i can spray(i don't have airbrush) and good reaction for tamiya ts aprays
I thought about mr. Surfacer, its good for use with tamiya ts sprays? 
Thanks


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

You can use any Enamel Primer with the Tamiya TS paints. I usually buy a large can of Walmarts house brand, cause you get a big can for a small price.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

vypurr's right. the Wal-Mart brand is "Color Place" spray paint, in one of 2 colors, Red Oxide Primer, OR Gray Equipment Primer. BOTH are oil based paints, in a spray can and as he mentioned a BIG can, a little over 3 times the size of a Testors spray can, for less then 1/3rd the price!

BUT, ANY "oil-Based" Enamel spray paint will work.....Stuff from Dollar General, Dollar Tree, etc. all that "low cost" spray, normally is oil-based enamels.....UNLESS marked, besure to read the label on what base it is! ANY oil based Lacquer, Acetone, Xylene, MEK, Oil Distillates, etc.....Some have a few of these in the same can!


----------



## mofs56 (Jul 18, 2014)

I use Krylon 2X primer. You can get it a Home Depot for around 4 bucks a can. It fills in nice and covers really well. It will do about 5 models a can. You may have to sand it with 800 grit to smooth it out.


----------



## Elyashiv (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks you all very much!


----------

